# Question



## Barakul (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey are there any Ents in TTF? I want to make an ent charicter and I was wondering if I would be the first. Anyway I think I'll name him Weatherseed Treefist... Any one got any sugestions?


----------



## munchkin (Jan 18, 2003)

Good question. I dont know of any, but I'm sure you could be one.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 19, 2003)

Elbereth has Hempdred, the DJ ent... but he isn't that serious... as you might guess.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm a ent, sometimes, but again, not serious


----------

